# Solved: removing engine pulley



## lexmarks567

how do you remove a engine pulley that appers to be rusted on and won't come off. Im trying to get it off the shaft of a 11HP briggs engine so I can put it on the new engine. even went as far and heating it with a blow torch and soaking it in a bucket of used moter-oil(right now) how do I get it off. I have removed the screw holding it. its a stacked pully. bottom is 4inchs top is 2 1/2 inchs


----------



## JohnWill

You need a gear/pulley puller. However, motor oil is NOT the stuff that will do the trick here, you need a penetrating oil like Liquid Wrench. The point is it should be very thin so it penetrates into the gap and helps loosen the parts.

Of course, plan-B is to buy a new pulley.


----------



## lexmarks567

JohnWill said:


> You need a gear/pulley puller. However, motor oil is NOT the stuff that will do the trick here, you need a penetrating oil like Liquid Wrench. The point is it should be very thin so it penetrates into the gap and helps loosen the parts.
> 
> Of course, plan-B is to buy a new pulley.


new pulley is $47 total with shipping for this rider. I figured I would try to save some money and pry the old one off as its for a customer. sense this is a double pully about 4-5 inchs long will that change things. when the engine is on the rider the bottom pully is 4inchs top is 2 1/2 inchs. looks like there both together and would come off as one piece.


----------



## n2gun

As John said a pulley puller and liquid wrench. Soak it real good with liquid wrench. Put the puller on, tighten as much as possible if it does not move tap it with rubber mallet, tighten puller and repeat.


----------



## lexmarks567

any kind I should look for I will check kmart ace hardware for some/


----------



## n2gun

lexmarks567 said:


> any kind I should look for I will check kmart ace hardware for some/


something similiar this


----------



## Stoner

A split press plate should be used rather than a finger puller.
Less chance of damaging the pulley.


----------



## JohnWill

I think Stoner is right, it depends on the pulley, but a gear puller may bend the pulley. OTOH, I think you need to soak it with Liquid Wrench for a day or so with a couple of applications before you even attempt to get it off.


----------



## lexmarks567

yeah I can't find a gear puller at the stores. went to kmart aco-hardware and home depot nonone had it. i will have to order it online at acehardware and have it sent to store and pick it up there. meanwhile i sprayed it with Liquid Wrench lets see if it works. I need it off. this engine is a briggs the new is a briggs. and the new pulley is for a tecumseh and that was the orignal engine. so If I order the new one I hope it fits. I don't know if this is the orignal pulley as the old engine is not the orignal


----------



## wacor

You could try spraying some Silikroil on it.

Even if it does not work it is great stuff to have. It is WAY better than liquid wrench to free up rusted bolts and parts. This company is legit. I have bought from them a few times. Get the large aerosol can. if you call sometimes they have specials.

http://www.kanolabs.com/

also try the local auto parts shop. lot of times they have tools to rent. I think Murrays does but not sure.

and when do we get a piece of the profit for helping you do your job??


----------



## lexmarks567

AeroKroil Industrial Size 16.5 oz. aerosol can - $13.00 /individual can  thats alot. I ordered a gear puller and will pick it up today from acehardware. had it shipped to store. if they send it today you know i never new what a gear puller was untill now. I seen them and figured they where inside a engine or somthing to change gears


----------



## Rockn

You are working on peoples lawn equipment and don't know what a pulley puller or gear puller is? You would also be better off looking at an automotive store or SEARS for these kinds of tools.


----------



## lexmarks567

rockin its a wonder your not banned yet with your comments  anyway I had no use for one untill now.


----------



## xgerryx

lexmarks567 said:


> even went as far and heating it with a blow torch


Theres a bit of an art in doing this. After applying the penetrating oil "Liquid Wrench" or whatever and giving it time to do its work, try the blow torch again. Be aware you are not trying to make the pulley red hot, just heat it enough so it expands a fraction without heating the shaft.
Apply the torch in a circular motion at the pulley around the shaft not at the shaft.


----------



## JohnWill

And remember that Liquid Wrench is flammable!


----------



## lexmarks567

wel I got the new engine. but theres a problem. I have my doubts if it will run and the starter is differnt. Code # is 84042711.model # is 252707, and the type# is 0638 01 can you guys tell me how this starter is wired there are no wires


----------



## lexmarks567

(CWLMST) the new engine I just spent $180 is broken      I went to hook up the fuel line to the carb and that part of the carb broke off.    so Im out $180 I could take the old carb off the old engine but its has oil in it and I have no idea how to clean then old carbs.  bad day and this engine was for a customer


----------



## wacor

lexmarks567 said:


> (CWLMST) the new engine I just spent $180 is broken      I went to hook up the fuel line to the carb and that part of the carb broke off.    so Im out $180 I could take the old carb off the old engine but its has oil in it and I have no idea how to clean then old carbs.  bad day and this engine was for a customer


Don't expect me to feel sorry for you. I gotta go back on a job and replace a $500 part which might be covered under warranty by the supplier. but not sure. Even if it is I sill have a days labor at a minimum for two men and equipment to remove the pump and replace the valve. that is over $1200 labor I can not recoup.

all part of doing business. you get the good with the bad.


----------



## lexmarks567

wacor said:


> Don't expect me to feel sorry for you. I gotta go back on a job and replace a $500 part which might be covered under warranty by the supplier. but not sure. Even if it is I sill have a days labor at a minimum for two men and equipment to remove the pump and replace the valve. that is over $1200 labor I can not recoup.
> 
> all part of doing business. you get the good with the bad.


I didn't ask you to feel sorry  only thing is I was told it work I get it it looks like its been out in the rain. some things are bent. Im switched carbs but am working on getting the choke right as its closed when it supposed to be open. and theres another plate that closed when it was opne so its not going to start. I need to keep working on this thing.


----------



## lexmarks567

OK that aside  heres some picks of the pully. What you think any chance of it coming off even with a gear puller


----------



## Stoner

What was holding that pulley to the crank?
It almost looks like in the photo there was no retaining bolt threaded into the crankshaft.
Is that a press fit with a bead of weld at the end of the crank.....joining the crank and the pulley as a welded couple?


----------



## lexmarks567

there was a threaded bolt holding it on but I removed it.


----------



## buck52

xgerryx said:


> Theres a bit of an art in doing this. After applying the penetrating oil "Liquid Wrench" or whatever and giving it time to do its work, try the blow torch again. Be aware you are not trying to make the pulley red hot, just heat it enough so it expands a fraction without heating the shaft.
> Apply the torch in a circular motion at the pulley around the shaft not at the shaft.


Hi Gerry how's everything

My bosses ...mechical engineers... take the opposite approach and it does seem to work better.... Heat the shaft chery red then let it cool... The theory is as it is heated the shaft expands then when it cools it shrinks there by breaking the bond...


----------



## xgerryx

buck52 said:


> Hi Gerry how's everything


pretty good down our end of the world Buck



buck52 said:


> My bosses ...mechical engineers... take the opposite approach and it does seem to work better.... Heat the shaft chery red then let it cool...


 Sounds a bit harsh (could burn out bearing seals behind the shaft) but looking at the photo Lexmark posted of the end of the shaft it could be gonna take some pretty drastic action.


----------



## lexmarks567

heres what Im thinking. taking a claw hammer hook the claw part under the bottom pully thats on the shaft take another hammer and hit the claw hammer and hope it starts to pry it up. almost like leverage. cause so far a screw driver and hammer ain't done nothing.


----------



## Stoner

In a last act of desperation, before any damage is done to the pulley at least, you might entertain the idea of cutting the shaft off next to the engine block and sending it out to an automotive shop to have the shaft pressed out of the pulley.

Since the engine is already shot, who cares if the crank is destroyed?


----------



## xgerryx

Just by looking at your first photo Lexmark it appears that the shaft has been hit a few times with a hammer and burred the end. If this is what has happened it is going to be a bit of a mission to get the pulley off. If you can't remove the burr with the tools you have it might be better to count your loses and just get a new pulley.


----------



## wacor

How much does that pully cost? Or is it obsolete?

Looks like you have a lot of labor screwing around trying to salvage a cheap part relatively speaking. 

How much are getting paid for this advice again?? 

As to your last comment I was making fun of your whining. No big deal. Your current problem is self inflicted because you are trying to salvage a cheap part. Not worth the effort to attempt that. IMO


----------



## Stoner

Hardly worth the effort when the proper tools aren't available, trouble is, lex now seems committed to a certain solution...........so that is about all I can address.

Good luck lex


----------



## n2gun

Stoner said:


> In a last act of desperation, before any damage is done to the pulley at least, you might entertain the idea of cutting the shaft off next to the engine block and sending it out to an automotive shop to have the shaft pressed out of the pulley.
> 
> Since the engine is already shot, who cares if the crank is destroyed?


Sounds like the best idea Lex. Save you a lot of work.


----------



## lexmarks567

wacor said:


> How much does that pully cost? Or is it obsolete?
> 
> Looks like you have a lot of labor screwing around trying to salvage a cheap part relatively speaking.
> 
> How much are getting paid for this advice again??
> 
> As to your last comment I was making fun of your whining. No big deal. Your current problem is self inflicted because you are trying to salvage a cheap part. Not worth the effort to attempt that. IMO


CHEAP a new pulley is about 70 with shipping


----------



## lexmarks567

its not burred it just looks like that. you can't see the shaft from the top thats all part of the pulley that hole is for the bolt that holds it to the shaft which has been removed.


----------



## buck52

lexmarks567 said:


> its not burred it just looks like that. you can't see the shaft from the top thats all part of the pulley that hole is for the bolt that holds it to the shaft which has been removed.


That hole is also to aid in the removeal...

http://www.toolprice.com/product/8628N?meta=gppc&gclid=CIig0Ouc2owCFQ22SgodtTR9Zw


----------



## wacor

lexmarks567 said:


> CHEAP a new pulley is about 70 with shipping


Don't know about what you value your time at but most would consider that cheap if they value their labor. How much time do you figure you have spent working on this problem?

If it is more than an hour you are losing money. You are paying the price for trying to save your customer money. I think you sometimes are making your decisions based on the premise that you are working for yourself. In that case your time does not have the same value.

You may think I am being hard on you but you have to factor these decisions into what you decide to do if you are trying to run a business. If this was for a friend and you want to be generous that is another matter also but you indicate this stuff you do is your income.


----------



## lexmarks567

the thing is I don't know if the client is willing to spend that much.I have been trying for a couply days. I only charge him for time when i go over to his place to work on it.the 2 motors are at my place at this time


----------



## JohnWill

Boy, I wish I could get someone to take stuff home and work on it for free! Hell, I'd even deliver it!


----------



## Skivvywaver

JohnWill said:


> Boy, I wish I could get someone to take stuff home and work on it for free! Hell, I'd even deliver it!


  :up:

Sorry Lex, that was just too funny. JohnWill, cut it out. 

That one has me in a belly laugh.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Now, if I could only figure out how to get a 30 ton unit off the roof and to Lex's house?????????


----------



## lexmarks567

Skivvywaver said:


> Now, if I could only figure out how to get a 30 ton unit off the roof and to Lex's house?????????


sorry have to be licensed to work with freeon. don't want me to go to jail do you 

anyway its easyer to leaver the engine here so I can work on it at my own pace while waiting for parts. I gave up the gear puller did not help and ended up getting bent. the top 4 inch pully is too wide for the puller to get around the 2 1/2 inch one. and the screw in the middle of the puller is too short so when I put it in the hole of the shaft theres no more threads.


----------



## lexmarks567

im marking this solved. I tossed the old engine and someone grabbed it out of the trash. don't know what good it will do. I bet he will sell iot for scrap. I say he will get about 50 cents for a 70LB engine.metal yard don't pay much.I will see if the new engine runs and then see if he wants to spend $70 for a new one. thats with shipping. the pulley is $58 then add $10 shipping.


----------



## wacor

hey Kev you might be wrong about the salvage. 

scrap metal is higher than you might imagine. 

True story, 

last night across the street the guy put an old gas grill on the curb. somebody took the time to strip the shell. they left the burners the glass and the cart. all they wanted was the shell.

we just had a large dumpster picked up yesterday at work. i will let you know how much the scrap steel salvage was for it.


----------



## Soundy

wacor said:


> scrap metal is higher than you might imagine.
> 
> True story,
> 
> last night across the street the guy put an old gas grill on the curb. somebody took the time to strip the shell. they left the burners the glass and the cart. all they wanted was the shell.


One of the 'burbs around here has an annual "spring cleaning" time when residents can leave just about any junk imaginable out on the curb, and they'll come around and pick it up. Stuff usually sits out a few days before it gets hauled away by the city, so people will often stop off and pick and choose scraps from the front yards - desks, furniture, old appliances, sports gear, etc. One guy in my sister's neighborhood went through and remove the lid off every old BBQ that was sitting out, obviously to sell for scrap metal (he didn't take the time to completely remove the shells, probably didn't have the tools).

I scored a fairly skookum Brother MFC-5100C all-in-one unit that was sitting out in someone's yard... the power cord had been cut off, so I just spliced a new one on, and it fired right up. Ink carts are empty and it would cost me about $110 to replace them both (one black, three color), but it works great as a scanner, as it has both flatbed and page-feeder. Great for sending multiple faxes, and I just set it up as a fax device in Windows to receive faxes into the computer, where I can print them on my (also salvaged) laser printer


----------



## lexmarks567

ok another engine same mower different stuck pulley.

would it be possible to use a 7 1/2 inch cut off wheel for a circular saw and cut this pulley off. the picks arn't all that good as i didn't want to remove the engine right now or jack up the mower.



















i was thinking cutting it on both sides so the pully would be loose and come off with a hammer.i don't want to damage the engine shaft.the gear puller got bent from the last pulley and while trying to get this one off the puller broke this is the wrong pulley i got the right one on the way.


----------



## buck52

lexmarks567 said:


> ok another engine same mower different stuck pulley.
> 
> would it be possible to use a 7 1/2 inch cut off wheel for a circular saw and cut this pulley off. the picks arn't all that good as i didn't want to remove the engine right now or jack up the mower.
> 
> i was thinking cutting it on both sides so the pully would be loose and come off with a hammer.i don't want to damage the engine shaft.the gear puller got bent from the last pulley and while trying to get this one off the puller broke this is the wrong pulley i got the right one on the way.


I'd be more inclined to use a cutoff disk on a small air or electric cutoff tool...

A good quality puller set would of course be ideal...


----------



## lexmarks567

buck52 said:


> I'd be more inclined to use a cutoff disk on a small air or electric cutoff tool...
> 
> A good quality puller set would of course be ideal...


this is the puller i had that broke

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...puller&parentPage=search&searchId=24540004724

what broke was the part you put the wrench on to turn it


----------



## buck52

buck52 said:


> A *good* quality puller set would of course be ideal...


http://www.autozone.com/in_our_stores/loan_a_tool/pullers_universal/jaw_adjustable.htm


----------



## JohnWill

For $6.99, I"m not surprised that one broke!  Good tools cost money for a good reason, they're actually usable for the intended task.


----------



## lexmarks567

well im not spending the money for a puller right now im going on vaction in a month. im just going to use the circular saw with the cut off wheel and attempt to cut the pulley off


----------



## wacor

lexmarks567 said:


> well im not spending the money for a puller right now im going on vaction in a month. im just going to use the circular saw with the cut off wheel and attempt to cut the pulley off


did you look into renting a tool ??

a lot of auto parts stores have these to rent.

if you take into account the time involved it might pay to rent one.

or for the long haul if you would be best to just buy one now. Figure part of it into the cost of the job.


----------



## buck52

lexmarks567 said:


> . im just going to use the circular saw with the cut off wheel and attempt to cut the pulley off


video tape it for us please... I need a good laugh...


----------



## lexmarks567

ok its off. took it too a guy i know(not the guy that sold me the engine) he had a stronger and better gear puller. pulled the pulley right off.made easyer by my attempts


----------



## Zeppfan

That's great to hear. Congrats. Now what are you charging the customer? LOL!! Arent you glad you didnt go at it with a cutoff wheel?


----------



## lexmarks567

Zeppfan said:


> That's great to hear. Congrats. Now what are you charging the customer? LOL!! Arent you glad you didnt go at it with a cutoff wheel?


well i attempted to cut it off and did some damage but not enough the saw was bulky(mind you this is a circular saw made for wood with a metal cutting blade installed) so it didn't go to plain which was to cut down the sides enough to break the pulley off.the problem was also making sure i didn't go too deep and cut the engine shaft


----------

